# bows



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

post up pics of your bows. lets see what every body is shooting.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i got a bunch of hoyts back home


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## dutch07 (Aug 30, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


>


nice rig


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

here is my contender elite:darkbeer:
it has a side bar now


----------



## skulzhead (Aug 4, 2010)

s4 shooter said:


> here is my contender elite:darkbeer:
> it has a side bar now


nice contender


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

ill post some pics of my monster


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

skulzhead said:


> nice contender


thanks


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's my 101st Airborne ready for hunting season.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry. I can't figure out how to post pictures with the new server.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Lets try again...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

here are a couple of mine


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

and finally, my maxxis


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Diamond Razor Edge Upgraded from hostage to trophytaker since this photo was taken








Wicked1 strung genesis for NASP


----------



## nonamebob (Mar 7, 2010)

my monster


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Look in my album on my profile, I shoot a Z7


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

heres mine setup for hunting... '06 Bowtech Equalizer- Posten Woodsman, Sword Apex, Vaportrail Limbdriver, Scott Itty Bitty Goose, Goldtip arrows


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

bigbulls10 said:


> post up pics of your bows. lets see what every body is shooting.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

here is my Hoyt Nexus.....


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Here we go.....this is a better picture! My Hoyt Nexus: pretty much the same set up now....just different limbs i have 40 lb Hoyt Vector Limbs on it now!


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice!!!!!!


N7709K said:


> and finally, my maxxis


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

*Mine*

Here's mine to keep ya waiting, my bow will be back from Ohio either Saturday or Monday, it's getting some strings put on it, flo grren and brown to be exact, but this is what it looked like before the string broke and I had to go put a new string and cable on it. sorry that the picture is crooked.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Who making your strings for ya Clint?


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Hes reppin Wicked1 Strings. great guy.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Hes reppin Wicked1 Strings. great guy.


Actually no not this year, I was using Wicked 1 Strings and they're a great string, but now I'm shooting Terminal Velocity strings from Terminal Velocity Archery shop out of Chilicothe Ohio, I'm not sure exacly what he calls them but I'm sure it's just Terminal Velocity.
The reason I went to his strings is because he has helped me out alot with my bow and how I shoot it and I have improved greatly because of him and thank the Lord that we met him because like I said he has helped me tremendously and the majority of the work he did on my bow was no charge at all, today my bow will be shipped back to my house from his shop since he's finishing it up and he will only guarantee his string for 2 years only if he puts it on the bow, paper tunes it, and shoots it to make sure nothing is wrong with it after a little use and to make sure the peep sight isn't twisting or anything like that. I'll posts pics of it as soon as I shoot it and readjust me sight brackett after it arrives.


----------

